# Workspace Ideas



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Last year my wife got me a really nice art desk/drafting table for my man cave/studio. Unfortunately I have not been able to use it much. When I draw portraits I work mainly from a computer screen, that way I can blow the image up, move it around, adjust levels and color balance, etc. in Photoshop for the details that you don't get when printing an image. This means I continuously work from a cramped corner computer desk.

In all of her infinite wisdom it was her idea to get a touch screen monitor that I can mount on the wall by my art desk, and then run cables over to my computer on the other side of the room. 

Unfortunately the 30' cables I need are on order, but Santa brought me a nice 23" touchscreen and an fully adjustable Ott-lite. Every artist should have one of these lights. They give the best light by far, and this one on the corner of my desk adjust to any position possible. Available at Costco.

Another helpful idea of my wife's was to take an empty Oxyclean container and turn it into a nice little desk trash can. It's the simple things, that you kick yourself for not thinking of. My wife is famous for re-purposing and coming up with creative and crafty ideas.

So, I thought I'd share my workspace and ideas with you. What helpful workspace ideas do you have? Please share?


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Big Secz said:


> Last year my wife got me a really nice art desk/drafting table for my man cave/studio. Unfortunately I have not been able to use it much. When I draw portraits I work mainly from a computer screen, that way I can blow the image up, move it around, adjust levels and color balance, etc. in Photoshop for the details that you don't get when printing an image. This means I continuously work from a cramped corner computer desk.
> 
> In all of her infinite wisdom it was her idea to get a touch screen monitor that I can mount on the wall by my art desk, and then run cables over to my computer on the other side of the room.
> 
> ...


 looks great man. the touchscreen is super cool. I also notice the comfy chair. 
One thing using the canvas boards- they are nice and rigidly portable. which means that my workspace is usually somewhere like on the bed in front of the tv, front room floor, ... a little table like you have would be nice- I have a giant drafting table at work, but too big for our space at home right now. might have to invest in a nice smaller one like that


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

The chair was a Christmas gift from the wife last year. My man cave serves several purposes; office, home theater and art studio.

The art desk is by Studio Designs. Mine was ordered from Amazon (http://www.amazon.com/Studio-Design...qid=1388152802&sr=8-1&keywords=glass+art+desk) the small organizer next to the desk is by studio designs as well (http://www.amazon.com/Studio-Designs-Futura-Organizer-10054/dp/B0038D5CWW/ref=pd_sim_ac_10). I like their stuff and they offer a lot of accessories for it.

I use bristol board for my drawings. So I tape them down to the drawing board that you see on my art desk. I've had that board since my freshman year of college when I majored in graphic design.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

There's nothing like drawing from a photograph. I use a drafting table or board for portability. Seems that you have gone too high tech. Maybe I am just old.


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

DLeeG said:


> There's nothing like drawing from a photograph. I use a drafting table or board for portability. Seems that you have gone too high tech. Maybe I am just old.



The problem is you may not always have a photograph of your subjects. All of my commissions have been from digital images that have been emailed to me. Then you deal with the problem of printing. Colors and tones vary when printed and you also lose detail.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I see your point. However in my case I'll never get caught up with the pictures I need to draw.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

stevestens said:


> A storyboard is used as a visual tool by a director or production team for developing their vision more perfectly before any animation or film begins. Nowadays, the storyboards can be used for different purposes including documentaries, cartoons, class presentations, film making and so on. A variety of ways are there to use a finished storyboard for communicating your vision to others. Every storyboard maker tries to organize and design it cohesive enough for resonating with their audience or production team to get the most out of their hard work.
> 
> http://frameworks-la.com/


Hey Spammy Davis Jr. we get it. you want us to go to your website. 
If you want to be taken seriously you might actually join a conversation. Otherwise your posts seem to indicate you arent actually human. just fyi


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Hey Spammy Davis Jr. we get it. you want us to go to your website.
> If you want to be taken seriously you might actually join a conversation. Otherwise your posts seem to indicate you arent actually human. just fyi


All of Steve's post are the same. There are too many scammers.


----------



## MegansBeadedDesigns (Mar 11, 2014)

Your chair looks amazing (do you recommend the brand)?

I know I seriously need to invest in a new office chair this year. The one I've been using in my beading studio I literally salvaged from the dumpster at my old apartment. X-) So embarrassing.

I imagine not having your back and the rest of your body hurt after hours of work makes a difference in the quality of your output. (Or at least, that's what I'm trying to convince myself as many of the nice chairs have some pretty steep price tags...)


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am just so jealous. What a great space. I have no space..none..and no quiet time. WHEN I can draw at home it's at the kitchen table. Most of the time my desk at work serves as my drawing table.


----------

